# to 6206 and beyond!!!!



## puckmanfl (Jun 6, 2014)

good morning all....

Greetings from 30K feet on first leg of journey....

Off to the beloved 6206 MOC... 

Will arrive 8 pm local time... 1st night in GV then 6206 sat night....

as always  full disclosure forthcoming

private Hana tour monday...  hiking tour to secret waterfalls with maui's pvt guide on Tuesday...


----------



## GregT (Jun 6, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning all....
> 
> Greetings from 30K feet on first leg of journey....
> 
> ...



Puck,

Have a great time and post a pic!  Maui rocks and you will be there in no time.

Congrats on drain grad as well, what's next for her?

Best,

Greg


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 6, 2014)

Safe travels, Puck!


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 6, 2014)

Enjoy every sec of your Maui experience. Road to Hana is amazing, so much so we name our dog after it.

Also try driving up past Kapalua on west Maui's rugged north shore. We think its like a mini road to Hana and not nearly as far. There is a nice market up that way called Napili's I think that you can get really good Boars Head hoagies and tasty baked goods.

Our countdown is 35 days until our glorious 2 weeks in paradise.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 6, 2014)

Enjoy your travels and be safe.


----------



## jeepie (Jun 6, 2014)

*Travaasa Hana?*

Puckman, 

Just curious, if you have the opportunity while in Hana, to check this out from the Explorer Collection:

 Located in one of Hawaii’s most magnificent and remote locales, Travaasa Hana is more than a hotel. With a luxurious spa, locally inspired cuisine and views of Kaihalulu Bay, it’s no wonder this coveted resort was voted the “No. 1 Resort in Hawaii” and “No. 1 Resort Spa in Hawaii” in Condé Nast Traveler’s 2011 and 2012 Reader’s Choice Awards, respectively.

Travaasa Hana is nestled on the eastern tip of Maui at the end of the famously scenic “Road to Hana”, making it the first resort on the island to welcome the sunrise. Surrounded by grassy hills and lush palms, you’ll be immersed in an authentic Hawaiian experience. 

Enjoy your trip! Cheers.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 6, 2014)

good evening

1/2 of the way there... flight from LAX to OGG leaves in 1 hr....The FC tix courtesy of those travel packages really helping... the drains are in steerage sad for them...kind of like Jack Dawson in that boat movie...

youngest drain will be headed to GWU in DC to do pre med (like dad). Just like my drain to pick most expensive school in country , but luckily she snagged some $$$ from them... and without the horse I am SAVING money 

I get the tease tonight  1 bedroom GV..tomorrow night 6206..I arrived one day early because I didn't want to wast emy first night in 6206  arriving exhausted at 10 pm local time...I want 7 sunsets from the patio...

will see if I can my guide to stop by the Hana hotel...for jeepie...

lots of pictures for Emmy (iconnection)


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 6, 2014)

Have a great trip. Hopefully 2606 lives up to it's lore.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 6, 2014)

Enjoy your stay and the beach!  You will not be bored on Maui and Kauai Lagoons sounds even better plus the beautiful scenery too.


----------



## StevenTing (Jun 7, 2014)

So jealous.  My next Hawaii trip won't be until feb 2015 and it will only be at Ko Olina.   First world problems.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 7, 2014)

good morning....

warm up act in 4201...moving uo to 6206..at 4 pm HST  Hopefully earlier...

I feel like George Jefferson...."Movin' on up"... to a deluxe apartment in the sky"  Except this is the west side


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 7, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> I feel like George Jefferson...."Movin' on up"... to a deluxe apartment in the sky"  Except this is the west side




Have fun!  Is Weezy there with you???


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 7, 2014)

good evening

6206 lives up to the Hype....  view from lanai rocks...  just did the groceries at safeway and watch #26 go minus 3 for NYR  ....

tonigh just a BBQ on the grill then start activities tomorrow...  sales tour wednesday 

pix coming


----------



## jeepie (Jun 8, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> 6206 lives up to the Hype....  view from lanai rocks...



What...I thought you said you weren't a "view" guy...

A few evenings watching the sun set over Molokai and Lanai make for an unforgettable experience. We're looking forward to it in November, too. Can't wait...

Enjoy!!

Jeepie


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 8, 2014)

good evening....

jeepie..

normally I am not a view guy... but when I shlep 5000 miles for the opportunity to be in 6206 ...you have to just "Go Big or go home".... 

sometimes you gotta live large...

at Lagoons I yielded the OF to the gregster , while I "suffer" in the OV....

now off to the grill


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 8, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening....
> 
> jeepie..
> 
> ...



That view is what got me hooked on Marriott TSs and Maui. First bought a gold GV and luckily traded in MOC because of 9/11 after waiting for a long time and was given a 6th FL OV. Fell in love with that view and the rest is history.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 8, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I knew you would enjoy it!  



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 8, 2014)

good morning

camera glitch is fixed... (battery was in backwards) some doc huh ...  
now off to get the pix of the hyatt from the garage for emmy!!!  and off to private Hana tour tomorrow, secret waterfall hike on Tuesday.... Possible shlep to volcano on Big Island wednesday, outrigger canoe on Thursday.... agianst better judgement, drains are dragging me to rip off er..Luau on Friday night...


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 8, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> agianst better judgement, drains are dragging me to rip off er..Luau on Friday night...


If it is the Old Lahaina Luau, or even the Feast at Lele, it is not at all a rip off.  You will be pleasantly surprised.  If it is another luau, maybe not so much.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 9, 2014)

good evening...

Nope..it's the one at Hyatt down the walkway..open bar and I don't have to drive.  I wanted no part of this, but the drains overruled!!!

will keep you posted on this one...


----------



## NightSkyTraveler (Jun 9, 2014)

Puck,

I enjoy the fact that your torture us with your good morning in the middle of the evening for us and your good evening in the wee hours of the morning.  Enjoy!

Greg S


----------



## MikeB2620 (Jun 9, 2014)

Puck,

Any changes yet to Longboards?


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 10, 2014)

good evening  (morning for Night sky)

Longboards is now only open 5p-9p wed-sun.  It looked pretty empty to my visual fly by.

Today was a pretty awesome day... Private Hana Tour... we swam in caves, checked out the waterfalls the tour buses can't get to.  Our guide really liked the drains so we snagged a few extra hours...

Another picture snafu... left the cable to download the pix on computer at home.  Therefore, won't be able to publish link until end of trip.  Sorry, Emmy but good things are worth waiting for...


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 11, 2014)

good morning...

another great day in Paradise.  Rain on the north shore cancelled the "Waterfall Hike" so our guide took us on a snorkeling tour along the south shore (Wailea-Makena) area...some south side sightseeing as well..  Snrkeled 3 beaches with good visibility...

camera back on fritz..any suggestions from the Maui experts (Greg?) about finding a camera store..need to pick up a digital point/shoot  nothing fancy.  I am guessing Walmart/Costco maybe my best bet...

all advice welcome...

tomorrow  lazy morning..sales tour then upcountry winery , lavender etc...

Thursday.... trip to big island for volcano tour... (Greg gave the thumbs up) so the bride and I are going..kids can chill at beach in 6206...

to infinity and beyond....


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 11, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> another great day in Paradise. Rain on the north shore cancelled the "Waterfall Hike" so our guide took us on a snorkeling tour along the south shore (Wailea-Makena) area...some south side sightseeing as well.. Snrkeled 3 beaches with good visibility...
> 
> ...


There is a camera store in Lahaina but I don't know if they carry point and shoot cameras. Costco and Walmart are in Kahului so not that close to you.  Both have point and shoot cameras.  

You need a camera to go to the volcano and to the upcountry too. I hope that your kids took pictures of the Hana tour.

Don't worry about taking a picture of the tower next door but, if you do, may I add it here to compare how much further along the construction is today?

I am also curious about your tour tomorrow and if they have some real news with adding more resorts.

 Your week goes way too fast but you still have another week in Kauai and meeting up with Greg.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 12, 2014)

good afternoon...

off to volcano tour on big island... with cheap new point and shoot office max digital camera IN TOW...

got the Hyatt pix... full disclosure upon return....

sales tour was way low key... the rep actually enjoyed learning from me!!!!  Done in 50 minutes....interesting take on some new resorts... he mentioned Miami, DC, Cabo and a couple of others..of course, all starting next week :rofl::rofl:


----------



## GregT (Jun 12, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon...
> 
> off to volcano tour on big island... with cheap new point and shoot office max digital camera IN TOW...
> 
> ...



Puck good work out there, and looking forward to hearing how the sales presentation went.  Would love to see Miami, DC, Cabo, etc, but won't hold breath.

Have fun out there -- will be there soon!

Best,

Greg


----------



## billymach4 (Jun 12, 2014)

Don't forget ... Essex House my friendly sales Representative made sure to mention this to me. Despite the fact he knew l was a NY er. Work seven blocks away. My next destination.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 13, 2014)

good evening....


did something really cool and new (at least for me).  The Big Island tour was nice and informative.  No active lava sightings but plenty of old lava beds, steam craters history etc... Only was to see fresh lava is by helicopter...

Today , we did the outrigger canoe trip..up the Kanapalli coast..about 2 miles up and 2 miles back..on the way back down current and wind..much easier...

back up purchased camera from office max is operational...  lots of pix..jkust need one of those SD card  USB adapters to get the pix on computer... I strongly endorse this canoe trip.  Leaves from the beach in from of westin timeshares...

www.mauipaddlesports.com

we saw lots of turtles...


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 14, 2014)

good afternoon...

off to KL today...

The Luau was surprisingly fun.... very entertaining in a pretty setting.  I feel bad for those who have rooms in the Hyatt overlooking the luau grounds.  They have to watch show every night...

Greg and I arrive at LIH airport this afternoon 1-2 pm HST...

once i get the SD USB adapter the pix are coming...

now that I am a memebr of the 6206 club..I must say it is the big kahona of the MVCD system...  the Marco 3 bedroom penthouse and KL units  are larger and slightly more modern, but neither is a lock off and the other 2 have king king king set ups.  This is the perfect setup in the perfect place...

KL updates coming


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Jun 14, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> now that I am a memebr of the 6206 club..I must say it is the big kahona of the MVCD system...



What also makes MOC so awesome is I don't know of any other beachfront spot other than Kaanapali where you can walk to so many nice shopping and eating choices on the beach walkway behind the resort but also the main little town is a 1/4 mile up the road.

So the MOC more than any other resort at least that I've seen, has the best location, location, location. We can't wait for our 2 week trip in 28 days.

Enjoy KL Puck and Greg!!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 15, 2014)

good morning...

firmly entrenched at KL with Gregster and his lovely family.  Just finished grilling and enjoying dinner.  The OV unit 4th floor building A, rocks with a nice chunk of ocean visibilt, a great lanai and upscale room...

off to activities tomorrow...


----------



## GregT (Jun 15, 2014)

All,

We are settled in now at Kauai Lagoons and very much enjoyed seeing Puck family last night for a cocktail.  We'll meet again tonight -- and for many nights -- around that same grill, which will be terrific.

Kauai Lagoons is an interesting resort.  The rooms are every bit as beautiful and well appointed as we expected, and the Lanai truly exceeded my expectations.   We are lucky to be situated on the 4th floor in an Ocean-Front category, and the view is spectacular.  Waves crashing on the near shore, and visible in the distance as they crash against the mountains and harbor break that is close enough to see the details.  It is breath taking, something of a combined Ocean-Front with spectacular Mountain/Garden thrown in as well. 

I'm a tiny bit more unsure of the living area.  While it is definitely well appointed, it feels smaller than the living area in 6206.  That may be paternal pride showing, and I will step off the size of each for a data-driven comparison.  I may eat my type-written words, but 7 of us have never tripped over each other in 6206.  

The lanai itself is undeniably the best outdoor living experience I've had on a tropical vacation.  Bravo to Marriott for seeing the opportunity and not stinting on it.   I could make an entire vacation just sitting out here.

With respect to Kauai Lagoons itself, it's an interesting property.  It is a little bit like if Lahaina Villas/Napili Villas were built as a stand-alone property, without the access to MOC amenities.   The lack of restaurants/bars and the small pool point out a tangible difference -- a tranquil experience perhaps at the smaller Kauai Lagoons, trading off the feel of being at a complete destination resort at MOC.

One of the things that I believe makes MOC special (in addition to Joe's excellent comments on Whaler's Village, Lahaina etc) is that MOC was purpose built as a hotel back when hotels would have large, spread-out footprints.   The Super Pool at MOC is very rare for a timeshare (contrasts with current timeshare pool construction -- think the much smaller "super pool" at Ko Olina) plus MOC is very very open, versus current ocean-front construction for a timeshare (think Aulani, and its very very compact footprint).

So, Kauai Lagoons is perfect for the group looking for that tranquil Hawaiian experience.  MOC is well suited for the group looking for a Hawaiian vacation, but still seeking the infrastructure and access of a modern resort and convenient proximity to shopping/restaurants/historical charm.

Looking forward to a wonderful week in Hawaii with Puck family, and then back to MOC!

Best,

Greg


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 15, 2014)

Greg and Puck, thank you for your posts regarding KL. We have visited there but never stayed. Greg, nice comparison to MOC. 

Have a great time. We look forward to hearing more about your trip.

Mike


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 15, 2014)

good afternoon...

I can't possibly top the previous review, but as an added point... the 3 bedroom at KL  has a king/king/king set up, making it difficult for the party of 10-12 to sleep comfy in the 3 bedroom.

6206 and the others has the traditional Marriott 3 bedroom set up of King/2 queens/king and sofa in lock off..

6206 and 1406 3 bedroom OV at LK are complimentary experiences...

I would choose 6206 as the winner....by a nose!!!!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon...
> 
> I can't possibly top the previous review, but as an added point... the 3 bedroom at KL  has a king/king/king set up, making it difficult for the party of 10-12 to sleep comfy in the 3 bedroom.
> 
> ...



According to the II website, the maximum occupancy of a Kauai Lagoons 3BR is only 8. Must lower by contrast to many other 3BR Marriott villas that will accommodate up to 12. The fact that there is only one sofa bed in the living room makes for awkward sleeping arrangements with families with teens and tweens.

It worked out great for a group of five adults (two couples and a single) on our trip last fall.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 15, 2014)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> We are settled in now at Kauai Lagoons and very much enjoyed seeing Puck family last night for a cocktail.  We'll meet again tonight -- and for many nights -- around that same grill, which will be terrific.
> 
> ...



Greg, It is great to hear that you got the fourth floor 3BR OF at Kauai Lagoons. That has to be the number on top villa at the entire resort. Given that only The first and fourth floor 3BRs are even available to trust and/or legacy owners via DC points.

Hope you and Puck have a great time at Kauai Lagoons and exploring Kauai. I don't know if you have ever been to Kauai before, if not you will find is to be a far different experience than you have ever had on Maui or Oahu. Just beware of the Kapa'a Crawl. I would expect it to be even worse during peak season, and it was bad when we were there in low season in November.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 15, 2014)

good evening 

A total "chill" at the pool day..#1 cash drain (daughter) completely exhausted from her senior year and all of the activities, athletics and extra curriculars that came with it.  As I expected, she has laready started to get involved with college activiites (and she hasn't even arrived yet)

Tomorrow  I go solo for guided hike into North side mountains overlooking Hanalei Bay.  I snagged some nice hiking stuff at Sports Authority ( for less than $100) for the shopping police out there  and a sturdy apir of shoes on sale at Walking Store in Whalers village, also less than $100

Tuesday, a day at Poipu state Beach on south and surf lessons for the middle drain!!!

Wedensday  The  Capt Andy's Na-Pali cruise then Beach House for Dinner...

Thursday  Hanalei Bay kayak tour

Friday  private "photo tour" then 10 pm HST flight home...

it has been great, will get greater but I am also looking froward to my perfect non timesharing life back home....

preparing for Empty Nesting... bride and daughter go to GW orientation the day after we return...


----------



## bazzap (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you all for some really informative and interesting reviews.
Hawaii is just about the only major island destination in the world still on our "to do" list 
It is not exactly the easiest place for us to reach from the UK, nor that easy to exchange or use points to book into.
We will definitely go for it though and probably try to combine Grand Chateau (where we own) or Newport Coast Villas with 2/3 weeks on a couple of islands.
We tend to prefer the quieter, most scenic resorts, which had turned our thoughts towards Kauai Lagoons as our primary target.
It is really helpful to learn of your experiences and the advantages/disadvantages you have found with these resorts.
Thanks again.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 16, 2014)

good morning

If you want quiet , elegant on a beautiful island KL is for you... please remember that there isn't much on  property besides, peace/quiet nice pool and wonderful vistas... You will need to get in car to explore island.  KL is not a stand alone destination resort.

spent a delightful BBQ with the Gregster and his family... a very nice bunch... 3 really nice children


----------



## bazzap (Jun 16, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> If you want quiet , elegant on a beautiful island KL is for you... please remember that there isn't much on  property besides, peace/quiet nice pool and wonderful vistas... You will need to get in car to explore island.  KL is not a stand alone destination resort.
> 
> spent a delightful BBQ with the Gregster and his family... a very nice bunch... 3 really nice children


Thanks again.
Hopefully, combining KL with another island / resort will give us variety and the chance to experience the best of both options.
Keep on enjoying!


----------



## RBERR1 (Jun 16, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good evening
> 
> A total "chill" at the pool day..#1 cash drain (daughter) completely exhausted from her senior year and all of the activities, athletics and extra curriculars that came with it.  As I expected, she has laready started to get involved with college activiites (and she hasn't even arrived yet)
> 
> ...



Puck,

For Captain Andy's.  Hope you are on the southern star vs. the other boat.  It is a little more expensive but it is awesome.  Crew is great.  Boat and food are wonderful.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 16, 2014)

good morning...


Did the Southern Star 3 years... Now on the sister ship Northern Star... started in 2013... definitely not "the other boat"..did that one in 2007...

off to the north shore for hiking!!!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 16, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> If you want quiet , elegant on a beautiful island KL is for you... please remember that there isn't much on property besides, peace/quiet nice pool and wonderful vistas... You will need to get in car to explore island. KL is not a stand alone destination resort.
> 
> spent a delightful BBQ with the Gregster and his family... a very nice bunch... 3 really nice children


I love both your reports and also that you enjoy each other's company.

 We have met many TUGgers over the years and, when you first meet up, it is like you have known each other a long time already.

 The resort sounds beautiful and I love the idea of a big, shaded lanai.  Hope to go there one day and am trying to convince my husband.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 16, 2014)

Greg and Puck:

A question for you guys to ponder while in the hot tub today.

From a pure order of stay perspective....when planning a trip to include both wonderful resorts, would you recommend.....

KL then MOC

or

MOC then KL


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 16, 2014)

I hope I may answer too but this is my opinion. It depends what kind of person you are. Do you like tranquility and enjoy nature or do you like lots of things going on and people around you? In that case go to Kauai first and Maui second and you will not be bored the second week.

If it doesn't matter, see what is easiest available and start with the more challenging request first.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 16, 2014)

good evening...

Just finished the hike  2 miles up then another 2 back down  a great experience but hardf work, slippery and muddy... el cheapo $89 camera is working well.. will download when I snag adapter for SD card...

Fastr.. no bad  decision... in a perfect world, I would do Kauai first.  If I had small ones that want to run around to grounds, pool and beach would choose Waiohai.  Downside is onl;y 2 bedrooms and long drive to North Shore.  If you need 3 bedrooms and prefer tranquil and car dependency for beach then KL...

I did MOC then KL to group my MOC rental and hooking up with Gregster...  in a perfect world, would go the other way!!!  MOC 6206 is perfect, this is close to perfect....  also bette roprtion of lfights home from MOC ogg airport...

now resting and watching world cup...


----------



## GregT (Jun 17, 2014)

Fasttr said:


> Greg and Puck:
> 
> A question for you guys to ponder while in the hot tub today.
> 
> ...



Fasttr,

I will now always finish at MOC.  It is such an outstanding property that the times when I did MOC first and then another property (2009/2011) I found myself comparing the second property to MOC (to prop 2s detriment).  I was very tough on Ko Olina in 2011 after MOC, and then in 2013 rediscovered Ko Olina because I was looking at it differently.  Ko Olina is a winner in its own right. 

Others may feel differently and for good reasons, but MOC remains the jewel in my timeshare world.  

I'm still feeling the same about KL a couple days later.  Spectacular view and truly special lanai, but requires a car for each days adventures.  Sunday was a beach day on south shore, yesterday was Hanalei Bay and Mitzi Gaynor beach on north shore (LOVED jumping off the pier-dock at Hanalei with Jack) and last night was looking like leftover night  because we didn't thaw anything so I had impromptu date night at Dukes with my two daughters (13 and 11).  Very different experience than Indian Princess days but priceless time. 

Today was a tubing adventure thru central Kauai (very cool) and meeting Puck Family at grill again.  We bought fish at Fish Express, a great fish market in Lihue.  

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 18, 2014)

good morning...

another fun day in paradise....

Day at the South Shore beaches...Poipu State Beach Park.  This beach is adjacent to Waiohai.  As an owner it was fun to walk the grounds.  I remembered why I purchased my EOY's there... just a beautiful propery, however the only drawbacks are the hideous view categories... A few Ov's are stunning OF and a few barely see ocean at all.  A good portion of IV are actually parking lot view...  Still a great property when I don't need 3 bedrooms...

Middle Cash Dreain caught some waves during lesson....

Learned from the Gregster how to grill fish ...

Tomorrow off to cliffs and then Beach House for dinner with the Gregster and his pretty cool family...

snagged lots of pix from beach and many from Waiohai to put on the view thread from that resort...


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 18, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning...
> 
> another fun day in paradise....Tomorrow off to cliffs and then Beach House for dinner with the Gregster and his pretty cool family...


 
 Glad that you are having fun.



> snagged lots of pix from beach and many from Waiohai to put on the view thread from that resort...


Where is the link?


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 18, 2014)

good morning...

off to sail the cliffs this morning....

Need an SD card adapter to download pix from el cheapo camera... link will be ready when I arrive home...


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 20, 2014)

good afternoon...

Last Day in paradise...  

Thursday sail to cliffs was the best one yet.  Gregster family enjoyed as well... Dinner at Beach House is always a nice way to finish off the evening, especially when the Gregster snags the grape!!!!  2 excellent choices...

Yesterday was a kayak trip on hanalei bay and out to ocean to Hideaway Beach and snorkeling... a few sharks were out...  yikes!!!

Today a chill day at local beach followed by 10 pm flight home

of course FC with those Travel packages...

a couple of sales tours , disclosure on those later... nothing new there, both reps profiled me.  They figured out I knew more than they did quickly.  They both made a veiled a reference to the supermorph and access to Trust thing.  I asked directly. "If I purchase Trust pts, do my Legacy points become supermorphed or chgarged.. answer was no!!!  Both made a reference to new Timeshare on South Beach.  I remain skeptical...  Did over hear the rep in the next cubicle telling newbies that the only way they would ever see Ko-olina was if they purchased Trust pts..

anyway I taught the reps how to use the mod, p33,p34 codes... taught them the Puck Tricks...  etc etc...  They both cashed in chips early and go me out in 45 minutes...  30,000 pts for 90 minutes talking timeshares... I do that here for free...


----------



## jeepie (Jun 20, 2014)

*Thanks puck, for the ideas!*



puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon...
> 
> Last Day in paradise...
> 
> ...


Going to beautiful Kauai in a few weeks, and I liked the ideas of the cliff sail and the kayaking. Which companies do you recommend? Mahalo!
Safe travels...


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 20, 2014)

good morning

jeepie...

to sail the cliffs Cap't Andy's hands down..they run catamaran bbq snrkel tours and evening sunset tours... google web site...they also offer zodiac raft tours...

for kayaking

I used kayak Kauai..they meet at wailua marina..you can kayak wailua river then hike to waterfall ..ho hum  I recommend the Hanalei tour  you drive to bay kayak a bit up and down river for practice, then bay and ocean to secluded beach for snorkeling.. saw sharks... they have a 16 mile kayak along cliffs... I am going to get in shape for that one next time

www.kayakkauai.com

also recommend Beach House restaurant  make reservation for about 6:30 pm for sunset...

I am sure Gregster can chime in..nice hikes on both sides of island...

today  went to KIlohana plantation to chill a bit... nice 40 minute train ride thru grounds, fed the animals and had free rum tasting from koloa rum company....made on island...

pix are coming


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 20, 2014)

good morning...

just as an aside...

on the sales tour, one of the reps had a 5 page print out with all of the trades I made with DC points.  He asked if I was familiar with the usage of DC points.  He pointed out that I once borrowed 225 pts and suggested I purchase 2000 more to eliminate this problem i future...

yikes...


----------



## jeepie (Jun 21, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> jeepie...
> 
> ...


Mahalo...we'll check these out. Have been to the Beach House a few times...sunset view fantastic, food ok IMHO. Agree about Kilohana, the Luau is ok, and the show very entertaining.
Aloha!


----------



## GregT (Jun 21, 2014)

All,

Great week in Kauai with Puck family - wonderful family and lots of fun this week. Captain Andy Napali Coast rocked on Northern Star (near identical to Southern Star, but go with N Star -- Puck and I studied). 

Terrific hike on Thursday to Waimea Canyon and a waterfall (from the mile 14 marker - approx 6 miles RT) and today became another beach day.  

To Dads/Moms with 9/10 year old boys: the pier at Hanalei Bay is a huge attraction.  Jack and I jumped it Monday and he wanted to go back today.  What do you do when your son asks?  You go pier jumping again - great times.  Approx 10 foot jump off into beautiful blue waters, and then swim back to the ladder -- and repeat.   Very memorable and something I will definitely remember.   Then followed by a short kayak trip on river.  Kauai is a great spot -- especially if you're an excursions person -- we will be back.

Also visited Waiohai for a preview - nice property -- I can see the appeal, great location, nice rooms.  I can't understand the view categories but think it could be a great spot to visit in the future.

Best,

Greg


----------



## GregT (Jun 22, 2014)

GregT said:


> I'm a tiny bit more unsure of the living area.  While it is definitely well appointed, it feels smaller than the living area in 6206.  That may be paternal pride showing, and I will step off the size of each for a data-driven comparison.  I may eat my type-written words, but 7 of us have never tripped over each other in 6206.



I did step off the size of the living area at Kauai Lagoons (the inside, not including the lanai living area, which is very big) and Kauai Lagoons (at its widest points) was 20 flip flops by 26 flip flops, however, half of the room is only 15 ffs X 26 ffs.   So total square footage is 455 ffs.   The 5 ffs of dead space in half the room we did not use (we put our discarded cardboard boxes there, so it did not increase the practical usage of the room.

MOC 6206 is the same 20 flip flops by 26 flip flops for the entire room, or 520 ffs, so it is a bit larger (internally) than the KL 3BR, especially when considering what is the useable space at KL.   When you add in the lanai however, KL will be bigger, and the open wall door to the lanai really is terrific.

We are settled in now to 6206 and coming back to this place reminds me why I love it so much.  This is a great property and spot.

Aloha,

Greg


----------



## mjm1 (Jun 22, 2014)

Greg and Puck, thanks for sharing your experiences and thoughts about the resort and area.

Greg, have a great time on Maui. Fun times!

Mike


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 22, 2014)

GregT said:


> I did step off the size of the living area at Kauai Lagoons (the inside, not including the lanai living area, which is very big) and Kauai Lagoons (at its widest points) was 20 flip flops by 26 flip flops, however, half of the room is only 15 ffs X 26 ffs.   So total square footage is 455 ffs.   The 5 ffs of dead space in half the room we did not use (we put our discarded cardboard boxes there, so it did not increase the practical usage of the room.
> 
> MOC 6206 is the same 20 flip flops by 26 flip flops for the entire room, or 520 ffs, so it is a bit larger (internally) than the KL 3BR, especially when considering what is the useable space at KL.   When you add in the lanai however, KL will be bigger, and the open wall door to the lanai really is terrific.




Greg.....I think you need to kick off your flip flops and stop thinking so much....you are on VACATION!!!  


.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi Greg,

How is the weather this time of the year? Do you need constant A/C now when you are in the condo or are the fans still cool enough? How is the beach this time of the year?

I love the lay-out of the 3 BR condo as it is so nice and airy with the windows on both sides which makes it lighter too but we love the 2 BR condo too as it's mainly about the view and location. It is lovely and am looking forward to be back but we used 2015 already so a long wait. 

Will you find out what they have decided to do about the windows? I PMd you about it some time ago.

Thank you and enjoy you week!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 22, 2014)

GregT said:


> I did step off the size of the living area at Kauai Lagoons (the inside, not including the lanai living area, which is very big) and Kauai Lagoons (at its widest points) was 20 flip flops by 26 flip flops, however, half of the room is only 15 ffs X 26 ffs.   So total square footage is 455 ffs.   The 5 ffs of dead space in half the room we did not use (we put our discarded cardboard boxes there, so it did not increase the practical usage of the room.
> 
> MOC 6206 is the same 20 flip flops by 26 flip flops for the entire room, or 520 ffs, so it is a bit larger (internally) than the KL 3BR, especially when considering what is the useable space at KL.   When you add in the lanai however, KL will be bigger, and the open wall door to the lanai really is terrific.
> 
> ...



Quite scientific . Now we just need to know how long a flip flop is...


----------



## SkyBlueWaters (Jun 23, 2014)

Puckman,

Sorry I'm a bit a lost with 6206. We're headed there next year pending confirmation of request (via II). Would like to know more.

Thanks.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 25, 2014)

good evening


http://puckmanfl.smugmug.com/SmugPreview/Hawaii-2014/42398146_nJmZb5

The long awaited pix from Hawaii..over 500 of them

Maui first  some shots of MOC including Hyatt next door
Road to Hana
volcano tour on big island
outrigger canoe

Kauai

some KL pix
Hike to Hanalei
Poipu Beach
Hilokana plantaion

and last  Napali cliff sail with gregster and his family

have some pix of his family as well

enjoy


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 26, 2014)

Thanks for posting your pictures and I looked at all of them.  You did some great tours on both islands and I believe that I saw Greg in them in a few pictures but am not 100% sure.

Thanks for posting the requested pictures too of the progress of the Hyatt tower next door.  I expected it to be further along when I compared them to the pictures I took in March.  Is it OK to post them in that album and give the credit to you?  I will send you the link by PM.

It really doesn't affect us that much from the Lahaina tower but it was a long time worry to us, personally, and ocean view owners too at the Lahaina tower, I guess.  They master-planned it very well between the Marriott and Hyatt corporations and the Maui planning department too.

You wrote earlier that you had a photographer take some more pictures of your family.  I hope that they turned out to your liking too.

One more thing but I found it too late after you had left Kauai already but it may be a link for someone else to check out.  I have put it on our bucket list for when we visit Kauai again.  It looks very interesting to me.

http://www.hawaiianphotos.net/Kauaitours.htm


----------



## GregT (Jun 26, 2014)

Puck, great pix, thanks for posting!  Great times, look forward to the next tropical vacation!

Pic 478 of Tibbitts family is a winner, and pic 417 of the two of us is a good one too.  Thanks very much!

Best,

Greg


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 26, 2014)

good morning

Emmy

The professional photo shoot was 2011..you can check them out at the thread  25th anniversary (2011) I am sure the link is in there...

Greg correctly identified photo of his clan and the 2 of us!!!

Those were from the Northern Star...

Let's go Bolts...My Lightning did some really good player moves yesterday...some of the pics in Bolts gear go directly to Lightning for their photo contest.  They post winning pix of fans in TBL gear in interesting and far away places...


----------



## GregT (Jun 26, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> Let's go Bolts...My Lightning did some really good player moves yesterday...some of the pics in Bolts gear go directly to Lightning for their photo contest.  They post winning pix of fans in TBL gear in interesting and far away places...



I still recall the infamous Lightning Strikes thread...go Bolts!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 26, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good morning
> 
> Emmy
> 
> ...


I misunderstood your post #38 and thought that you were going to do another private photo "shoot". I missed the word "tour" so you may have taken that same tour that I wrote about in my post #65.

If it is that same tour, did you like it? If it was another photo tour and you liked it too, will you please give us the link. This sounds like a great tour to take if you like photography and want to see the most beautiful spots on the islands.

Also, is the weather very humid in the summer so that you need A/C on if you are in the condo during the day or even at night? We find the bed covers very heavy in most hotels and timeshare resorts and we can't sleep with them because we do not like A/C on. We prefer our windows and sliding glass doors open in our timeshares in Maui and hear the waves also.

California has cool nights most of the year so we are spoiled.


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 26, 2014)

good afternoon

Thought you would all enjoy this one....

https://twitter.com/tblightning

enjoy!!!


----------



## m61376 (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice pics!


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 26, 2014)

good evening....

Emmy...

here is the link for kauai photo tours... I ran out of time and didn't do these, but will next time

http://www.hawaiianphotos.net/kauaitours.htm

enjoy

the first pix in mty album was for you  Hyatt from Garage....that Hyatt is back of thebeach and will not be an issue for lahaina tower owners  !!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> good afternoon
> 
> Thought you would all enjoy this one....
> 
> ...



Awesome!  Go you!


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 26, 2014)

I saw the two pictures and compared them to my pictures from last March. Thank you very much for posting them. It is true that that the Marriott timeshare view owners will not be affected by that tower and even some of the Mountain/Garden views will still see the ocean too.

Your photo tour link is the same that I found too. We may do it the next time we go to Kauai. They offer four tours to choose from to the most picturesque places on the island to take your own pictures. The island is small enough that they can do this in 5 1/2 hours.

Is the weather very humid this time of the year but you are used to it living in Florida. We are not because our climate is not as humid. Do you need A/C on when you are in the condo?  We were there once in September and it was too hot and humid for us so we were happy to have the A/C on but we prefer having our doors and windows wide open and feel the natural breeze and hear the waves.

This may be one of the reasons why the Marriott made the livingrooms larger and the lanais smaller. Square footage was already at a premium when they built the two towers and less expensive when the original hotel was built so they still have the big lanais. We noticed that when we stayed in the Molokai tower last March.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 26, 2014)

SueDonJ said:


> Awesome! Go you!


That is a beautiful photo of Puck in Kauai when you enlarge the picture. The scenery is out of this world in Kauai. That is for sure.


----------



## GregT (Jun 27, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Is the weather very humid this time of the year but you are used to it living in Florida. We are not because our climate is not as humid. Do you need A/C on when you are in the condo?  We were there once in September and it was too hot and humid for us so we were happy to have the A/C on but we prefer having our doors and windows wide open and feel the natural breeze and hear the waves.



Emmy,

This year has been hotter/more humid that we remember previous years.  When the trade winds are blowing it is wonderful -- when they are not, it is stifling.  We've found that we do not need the airconditioning except in the afternoon when the sun has moved from being behind and/or overhead and now beats down on the units.

I think that the Hyatt owners experience will be consistent with what you experience in 8210.    No reason for it to be any different from what you feel now.  (Note that the angled units in the Hyatt may experience an earlier need for temp control than 8210 requires).

This year has been lovely and we enjoy our time here so much.  MOC is becoming my "family place" where every year I have different family here with me -- great memories of this place.

I hope that helps on the temp/humidity?  I did a brief tour of the Hyatt facility  and I do think the rooms are lovely.  I think the Lanais are clearly superior (as they copy the Kauai Lagoons format) and the rooms are beautiful and well appointed.  I think the 3BRs at MOC have a superior view as they look upon Lanai and Molokai versus the 3BRs at Hyatt which look south to Lahaina town.  Still beautiful, but not as striking.   From a data point perspective, the 3BRs at Hyatt are $130K/apiece in Phase 1 pricing.   (!!!)

MOC still rocks -- love it here.

Best to all,

Greg


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 27, 2014)

GregT said:


> Emmy,
> 
> This year has been hotter/more humid that we remember previous years. When the trade winds are blowing it is wonderful -- when they are not, it is stifling. We've found that we do not need the airconditioning except in the afternoon when the sun has moved from being behind and/or overhead and now beats down on the units.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Greg. Even in March, it gets warm in the living-room when the sun comes in through the window but it doesn't last too long but it was definitely much warmer outside in September and we didn't like it. It made us very tired but the ocean water felt much nicer than in March.

I know that you love the resort and taking family and friends with you is what makes timesharing so special because you have the room and certainly in a 3 BR condo! It's fun to do things together and the memories will never fade.

Enjoy the rest of your week as it goes by so quickly.


----------



## GregT (Jun 29, 2014)

GregT said:


> I did step off the size of the living area at Kauai Lagoons (the inside, not including the lanai living area, which is very big) and Kauai Lagoons (at its widest points) was 20 flip flops by 26 flip flops, however, half of the room is only 15 ffs X 26 ffs.   So total square footage is 455 ffs.   The 5 ffs of dead space in half the room we did not use (we put our discarded cardboard boxes there, so it did not increase the practical usage of the room.
> 
> MOC 6206 is the same 20 flip flops by 26 flip flops for the entire room, or 520 ffs, so it is a bit larger (internally) than the KL 3BR, especially when considering what is the useable space at KL.   When you add in the lanai however, KL will be bigger, and the open wall door to the lanai really is terrific.
> 
> ...



All,

For the quantitative types, I stepped off the living area for the 2BR in MOC/LN, and it is 13 flip flops by 33 flip flops, or 430 square flip flops.

So in summary:

MOC Lahaina/Napili 3BR.....520 square ffs
Kauai Lagoons 3BR.............455 sq ffs
MOC Lahaina/Napili 2BR......430 sq ffs

Best,

Greg


----------



## pspercy (Jul 3, 2014)

puckmanfl said:


> sales tour was way low key... the rep actually enjoyed learning from me!!!!  Done in 50 minutes....interesting take on some new resorts... he mentioned Miami, DC, Cabo and a couple of others..of course, all starting next week :rofl::rofl:



Last week we were told NYC, San Francisco, San Diego and Big Island were in future plans but no dates given.


----------

